# New KyroII drivers

## kdh

Some new drivers have been made availible on powervr's homepage. They add AGP support, Xv support and DPMS support. 

I've tried making the new drivers, but unfortunately it exits during the very first compilation with 

```

cc  -O2 -DMODULE -DMODVERSIONS -include /usr/src/linux/include/linux/modversions.h -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux/include -DLINUX -DGCC_IA32 -DSUPPORT_AGP -Idrm

  -c -o hostfunc.o hostfunc.c

hostfunc.c: In function `InitializeAGP':

hostfunc.c:1612: `MTRR_TYPE_WRCOMB' undeclared (first use in this function)

hostfunc.c:1612: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

hostfunc.c:1612: for each function it appears in.)

make: *** [hostfunc.o] Error 1

```

Has anybody better luck? Or know what's going on?

----------

## BonezTheGoon

The part that says "'MTRR_TYPE_WRCOMB' undeclared (first use in this function)" makes me wonder if you have MTRR support compiled into your kernel. I'm thinking maybe they (the powervr programmers) are expecting you to have it (which is reasonable of them) and so it may be required. You should check on that. 

Regards, 

BonezTheGoon

----------

## kdh

You're right. I just needed to enable MTRR in the kernel.

Now the enw drivers compiles perfectly - and this time I do not have to edit the source code in order to make it work  :Smile: 

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Glad to hear it!  Thanks for posting the good results for others to reference later!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

